# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Nuggets 8:00pm CT -- FSN



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1720247,00.html

Nice article to get the discussion flowing before the game tonight.

Bulls will win... 98-92







Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I was so utterly wrong yesterday with my prediction, and the Bulls did so much better than expected, that I'll try again.

65-60 Nuggets

;-)


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

Stupid article. Stupid same old line Krause breaks up Bulls. etc... 

I hope the Bulls smoke denver just because that article was so biased.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

End of 5 game west coast trip. Second of a back-to-back after a disheartening OT loss. Mile high altitude.

Bulls sucking wind after five minutes. Lose 101-92.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Michael Jackson</b>!
> Stupid article. Stupid same old line Krause breaks up Bulls. etc...


Hey, Denver has to have some hope that their cap space will work for them better than it did the Bulls. 

If I was Kiki, I would be optimistic that I could do better than turning room for 2 max contracts into Brad Miller and Mercer or $10M of cap space into Oakley and eRob.

Speaking of stupid lines, I really hope the writer get Krause's line about TMAC wanting to "live near where he was born" from an archive. I really don't want to hear Krause continue to utter these excuses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver is 11-36. 8-15 at home. 2-8 last ten games and have won 1 in a row. 

We are, 17-31. 2-24 on the road. Lost 4 in a row. 3-7 last ten games. Of those 4 losses, two should have been won. 

Denver averages 81 a game. But gives up only 89. They have one player averaging in double figures. Howard. They out rebound their opp. By three a game and as a team, barely shoots over 40%

Bulls average almost 94 a game but give up 98 we shoot lmost 44% as a team which is just about what Denver gives up as a team. We are out rebounded by almost three a game. So expect a physical game from Denver, but if our shooting is on, similar to the way we played at phoenix, this is a win.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls win. Nuggets are wildly inconsistent and have only one scorer averaging more than 10 ppg, Juwan Howard. Although we will greatly miss Fizer's presence, Chandler, Curry, Marshall, and possibly even Bagaric might have strong games against the Nuggets frontcourt. 

We can win, in a scoring battle, if Cartwright doesn't rely on a defense that he doesn't really have. 95-89, Chicago.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually, the Nugs' frontcourt should be a good test. Howard vs. Marshall, Tyson vs. Nene. Nene isn't getting the press of Yao or Amare, but he appears to be having a very strong rookie year... much better than our kids had last year.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Nugz seem to be the only team in the league that is as bad at home as we are on the road. Only reason we lose is if our boys decide that four games in five nights is a reasonable excuse to play like crap.

I see a victory -- in an almost 20 point laugher.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

They have a good defense and a bad offense so hopefully Bill will try and score like someone mentioned. No need to try and get into a defensive battle. 

I can't even guess the scrub b/c I don't know who is still on the team!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I predict a loss. What a way to finish a west coast trip, with a loss.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> End of 5 game west coast trip. Second of a back-to-back after a disheartening OT loss. Mile high altitude.
> 
> Bulls sucking wind after five minutes. Lose 101-92.


Good assessment.

Bulls on talent and roster should win, but the schedule makes this game much more difficult.

Denver hasn't played since Sunday.

Bulls fourth game in five nights, traveling on the road, back end of a back to back, in high altitude, after an overtime loss against a team that likes to run and gun in Phoenix.

Players who didn't get big minutes last night have to come up big tonight. Both PG's need to contribute.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Last night's game was a good game, but disappointing. The Bulls looked pretty good and then down the stretch failed to finish. The bulls are playing their 4th game in five nights, they are still on the road where they have only won two games all year, they went into overtime last night and lost again (that can be a real morale buster) They are going to Denver where catching a breath can be hard. My prediction.....The Bulls are going to blow them out. They will win by at least 20 IMO. Crawford looked great in the 1st quarter dishing the ball out and put some points up. Williams came in and looked good. I think he looked alot better than he has in some time. Curry and Chandler played well and weren't schooled by Amare. Rose will hit his shots tonight, Marshall will come through again. If The Bulls can keep Blount off the floor somehow (Maybe Tonya Harding knows a way?) Curry and Chandler will step it up in Fizer's abscense and the Bulls take an early lead and keep it and increase their road wins by 50%


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*CARTWRIGHT COMPLAINS OF DIZZINESS FROM HIGH ALTITUDE...*

pete myers coachs bulls to a 112 - 98 victory....

jwill, curry, chandler play a major role down the stretch!

end game quote from myers:

_"i just wanted to give the young guys a chance to prove themselves, so with jalen struggling (4-20 FG), i sat him and went to a lineup of jay, jamal, tyson, curry and robinson because of their athleticism. when i went to that lineup midway through the 3rd quarter, we were down 71 - 60. i told them to full-court press and double-team the ball whenever a player picked up his dribble. they started getting steals, blocks & deflections and got out in the open floor for some easy fast breaks. before i knew it we went on a 20 - 3 run to go up 80 - 74. more importantly we disrupted what denver was trying to do and had them playing tentatively. it reminded me of the old days with Michael & Pip!"_


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> If The Bulls can keep Blount off the floor somehow (Maybe Tonya Harding knows a way?)


 CLassic.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> End of 5 game west coast trip. Second of a back-to-back after a disheartening OT loss. Mile high altitude.
> 
> Bulls sucking wind after five minutes. Lose 101-92.


You forgot to mention that it's the Bulls 4th game in 5 days and 5th game in 7 days as well. Bulls are really up against it tonight.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

It's kind of interesting to hear the Denver analysts. I don't think I've heard them this year yet


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall is starting very strong


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Games like this scare me, a terrible team that the bulls should beat but who knows which Bulls' team is gonna show up. Prediction:

Bulls: 90
Nugz: 86


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Not a good start for the Bulls. Are the Nuggets going to score all their points in the paint?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler is playing terribly man.... it was so ugly when he was posting up. He lost the ball and it lead to a Nugget basket. He's having some lapses on defense. Not a good start. 

Donyell kept us in this game.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

I know they haven't had many breaks lately, but the lack of energy the bulls are showing tonight is frustrating - lack of hussle on defense and transition.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

The Bulls will come around. They have to. I predicted a blow-out. I hate being wrong. lol


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank God Blount is out there


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why does Rose always do that? He's had a bunch of bad shots already today. Curry came over for a screen, instead of taking the screen, he shoots it. Sick of it.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

ERob is in, the Bulls will take the lead


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy just shot a 3 to close out the quarter?!! Classic !!!





VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose 0-5. Curry two very easy scores. Why not keep feeding him?


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

That is pretty good, not as good as successful Rodman threes in the day, but still pretty good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What was the starting lineup tonight?

Yahoo says it was:
Brunson, Marshall, Chandler, Crawford, Hassell

I don't believe that's right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Same five as usual Dabullz


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What was the starting lineup tonight?
> 
> Yahoo says it was:
> ...


Replace Brunson with Rose


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

There's just no movement on offense. Luckily Denver looks bad too.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Blount at work....turnover


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls haven't scored in 4 minutes this Q


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Lakers 97, Pacers 94 Final


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jay is playing more agressive. But he needs to not let Whitney harrass him. But i do like the way he is taking it to the basket


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice to see Jay hit open shots. He's starting to play much better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> There's just no movement on offense. Luckily Denver looks bad too.


they barely shoot over 40% as a team. But we are helping them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose starting to heat up

A pair of FT
A miss
A three
A bucket and the foul
8 quick points


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Rose can't settle for jumpers in this game unless he's wide open - I like both Jay and Jamal against Whitney and Junior. Let them penetrate and draw the foul or double team.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Chyandler can take Nene


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hate when Rose shoots like that. He was double teamed, and he shot over both of them and missed. Jay Will was wide open. He needs to drive more, especially when he always has these crappy shooting games.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Chandler


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I am so tired of seeing Blount. The Bulls are not going to the playoffs. Keep the kids playing


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Excuse me, I'm going to find a dull butter knife and carve at my wrist


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just terrible.

Throw it away, let them score. Throw it away, let them score.

Bulls trail by 8 at half.

How good are we? Denver's going to come close to 100 pts against us.

We might get 80.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Blount is a ****in idiot. He gets scored on by Juwan. With 7 seconds left in the second quarter, he throws it deep to Jamal for the TO. THERES 7 SECONDS LEFT!!!! 

This team is so damn frustrating. Cartwright plays idiots like Blount who makes rookie mistakes. He's the vet Cartwright loves. ****in frustrating!!! 

We better not see Blount in this second half because he is an F-ing embarassment.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What the hell is wrong with this team!? Getting beat by the friggin Nuggets by 8 pts is downright dreadful.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

It won't be long now.......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Pippen 25 points, 17 rebounds, 7 assists tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wish fans could be able to punish players for making us sit through this stupid crap. Come on, we should be able to throw rocks at everyone on the Bulls right now. This is terrible.... I got a rock with Blount's name on it right now.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Blount has to be the worst 6th man in the league.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

There is no reason for this team to be losing. I 'm getting more annoyed than ever. Play to the competition, but one step below should be their motto


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Blount is a "stable" Cartright player


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Rock? edited I am so freaking tired to seeing chumps like Hassel and Blount getting minute. I won't mind seeing these chumps getting like 8-10 mins per game to provide breather for our starters. However, when you start to play the NBA scrubs more than 20 mins, you're doomed for failure. edited


I know your upset, Tri_N. But death threats to our coach has no place on this board. truebluefan


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Agent911</b>!
> Blount has to be the worst 6th man in the league.


LOL he's not a 6th man. He shouldn't even be on a NBA roster much less the 1st guy off the bench.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

If Krause resigns this freaking loser or gets another big stiff, he needs to be fired in addition to his hiring of Bonehead Bill.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Good start to the second half - not getting beat on switches down low and penetrating on offense, although having Hassell defend Harvey down low was scary.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice start to start the third


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Offense is really clicking now (54 - 53 bulls with 7:40 left in 3rd quarter)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Jamal really aggressive now. Even if they are all Jumpshots. Seems determined to score.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal typically seems to do third quarters pretty well. That I can remember, the Seattle was the only game where he came out of the locker room and stank it up.

So far, he's 3-3


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jamal has SG written all over him. If only he would have buffed up in the summer, then we wouldn't to deal with Hassell getting 30/mins a night.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

nugz want it more...


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Jamal can still be shooting guard, too much flash over stabilty for Cartright


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is 2-13.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I like the Denver announcers. I think they aren't real homers


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Curry finally starting to show improvement. He's been getting 9 or 10 point games for the last few. His rebounding still licks but at least he's more active on the court.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Really miss Fizer out there, but Eddy has had a decent game.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Rose 2 of 13? That could mean a good 4th quarter for him


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

How long would it take to activate Baxter?? Hopefully bill would give him some (or all) of blount's minutes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Eddy*

Eddy should be positively CRUSHING Mark Blount. He was terrible in School, and we used to abuse him repeatedly. He doesn't seem to have improved much since then.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Three good plays by Jay this quarter. It would be nice to pull out a win when Rose is having an off night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

williams 10 pts, 5 assists three steals. But has four t/o.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Well if Bill won't pull him maybe Corie will pull himself - 5 fouls.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

With Blount in foul trouble and Tyson sucking it up tonight, I wonder how we'll see of Eddy in the 4th?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Eddy friggin Curry, KILLIN EM out there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has played well all five games in this west trip. I think he deserves more playing time.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Curry has played well all five games in this west trip. I think he deserves more playing time.


Agree, he adds another scoring threat out there. The Bulls need as much scoring as they can muster cuz they sure as hell aint a defensive team... yet.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Eddy's chance to really show what he's got. Donyell's playing well down the stretch too... Jay's trying to do a little too much but at least he's playing aggressively.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

This is a disturbing thought but Eddy Curry is still too fat for his own good. In one of back camera, I just caught Curry running down the floor with his buns shaking up and down. He needs more conditioning to tighten those fats up.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Blount and Rose are back in. Maybe the rest did Rose some good.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> Blount and Rose are back in. Maybe the rest did Rose some good.


Ugh Blount is back in? Now I got a bad feeling about this game... :uhoh:


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

and Blount's back out with 6 fouls. I'm a little surprised they're going with Tyson considering how well Eddy has played so far, but still a big improvement.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

foul out, yes


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Jalen's starting to heat up, bulls aren't having trouble getting open looks. As long as they can keep knocking them down we should win this one.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Rose hits two tre's in a row. 85-82 Bullies...


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Denver hasn't won a game this year win their opponent scored 83 or more - Let's keep that streak going!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose, hit two huge threes.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

ahhh.. Crawford guesses on the screen, and guesses wrong. Easy jumper by Whitney, Nuggets up by one.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Weren't people grmbling about him NOT being in the game in 4th quarters??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Whitney might get the guess the scrub prize


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls probably are going to break our hearts again.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Refs don't call a flagrant (Harvey grabbed Rose on both arms from behind) ... Rose knocks down both free throws on the shooting foul.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Turnover by Howard!!! Bulls up one with 22.7 seconds left, Crawford at the line, and knocks them both down. Timeout Denver.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> 0:24 4TH QUARTER
> 
> 0:24 DEN Juwan Howard missed 5 ft Jumper. Blocked by Tyson Chandler.


Blount who??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, I hope nothing bad happens.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, I hope nothing bad happens.


Like Whitney draining a 3 and getting fouled in the process? That type of bad thing?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard misses a 5' jumper in the lane? Who was in his face?

I truly hope it was Chandler

Crawford hits a pair of free shots to put us up 3. Nice


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

White knocks down a 2, Rose fouled with 12.5 left.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Lead back up to 3, Whitney ties it up with a 3 - going to OT.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO, I knew that would happen.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

GOD DAMN IT :upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Like Whitney draining a 3 and getting fouled in the process? That type of bad thing?


Damn, almost exactly.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL damn it, curse my bad luck...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Man, I hope nothing bad happens.


Something bad happened.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

I still think we can do it - Bulls are playing pretty well, and there's no way for Blount to get back in the game. Tyson has come on strong in the 4th quarter with his d, and Rose is playing better as well.

Whitney's shot was a two, but those are the breaks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That Chandler offensive board and put back shows why he deserves to play in crunch time, not Blount.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Whitney's shot was a two? Too bad they couldn't review it...

Bulls haven't won any of the overtime games they've been in, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Bulls up by three with 2:50 to go .. Crawford is playing pretty well in the OT.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Bulls haven't won any of the overtime games they've been in, correct me if im wrong.


Correct. 0-4 so far this year.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

E-Rob's athleticism comes in huge on that play!! Picks off a pass.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Rose starting to try to do it by himself, but he doesn't need to - the offense is getting good looks inside and drawing fouls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose turns it over, damn, terrible.....

WOW, Chandler shows why he needs to play in crunch time.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Great block by Chandler. :56 left, Bulls down by one with the ball.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I'm sorry, but can we please be a little more outraged over Whitney's three???? Wasn't even close and now we are gonna lose because of that awful call. His foot was halfway over the line! What do we pay officials for if they can't make a call that obvious, espeically when it counts.

If this were in a game featuring two good teams, there would be a outrage and a public conviction of poor officiating. But instead it will all be forgotten and will just be anohter loss chalked up to the Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose had Crawford open for the damn 3!!! I knew he would take it in by himself and blow it... I'm so sick of him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr. Clutch is now 0-4 in OT tonight?

Someone remind me what he was in OT last night?


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Howard misses, Denver gets offensive board. Whitney to the line.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall is so slow, he couldn't get that rebound after Chandler tapped it out. 

I knew these Bulls would break out hearts.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Here's the play, Jalen Rose drives into a group of 3 guys. He misses.... game over.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

The chances of the Bulls winning is slim and none.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

that jackass.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Whitney 1-2. Bulls timeout, 20.6 seconds left - down by 2. Rose has looked pretty bad in the OT, but the play's going to go to him. Hopefully he'll knock it down, or Tyson will get a putback or something.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I hate the Bulls


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO, I knew it... these guys are terrible.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

WHAT IS IT WITH HIM (rOSE) AND HIS FORMER TEAMS!! HE HAS BEEN HORRIBALE AGIANST BOTH OF THEM~!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Can't get the inbounds, call timeout. After timeout, commit over and back turnover. Just poor coaching and poor execution.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

:| I'm running out of patience with this team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why do I root for this team? Why must I be so loyal? 

They called a timeout because the nuggets sniffed out the inbounds play they were running and had everyone covered. 

After the timeout, its the same ****ING play!!!!! God, I hate this team, I hate this damn coach!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> Can't get the inbounds, call timeout. After timeout, commit over and back turnover. Just poor coaching and poor execution.


I'm glad I can't see that on tv or I'd probably be throwing crap across the room.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Still have a shot - down by two, Harrington misses first FT.

Then Jamal slips, travels. Game over.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Now, I know why the bulls have no second scorer.

Jamal Crawford is 5-14 (Not stellar at all......but)
Donyell Marshal is 8-15
Jay Williams is 3-5
Eddy Curry is 6-9

*Jalen Rose is 4-21*

Is he even willing to share the ball?? Even on a bad night (which happens almost every night now....


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm glad I can't see that on tv or I'd probably be throwing crap across the room.


Same here


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!!! WE HAVE A CHANCE TO TIE IT WITH A 3!!!

THEN WHAT HAPPENS!!?? JAMAL ****IN SLIPS AND ITS A TRAVEL!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr. Clutch is now 1-8 in our back to back OT losses.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

OH MY GOD!! YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!

THIS TEAM IS AN EMBARASSMENT!!!!

Don't worry about Jalen Rose, he has those kinds of games all the time.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd rather be dead than watch this team, they aren't a team, they are a joke


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow.

wow.


wow.
wow.

.....
wow.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> OH MY GOD!!!! WE HAVE A CHANCE TO TIE IT WITH A 3!!!
> 
> THEN WHAT HAPPENS!!?? JAMAL ****IN SLIPS AND ITS A TRAVEL!!!



:upset: :no:  :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Don't worry about Jalen Rose, he has those kinds of games all the time.


Precisely why we should worry.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

People ragged on me for calling out Rose weeks ago, they thought it was ludacris to even be questioning our "leader's" play. He is terrible, ****ing terrible. This game should show why we need to question him. 

This ain't about we need a second scoring option bull****.... Jalen Rose only cares about stats.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

WE LOST TO DENVER!!!! WTF!!!! WE SUCK:upset:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why is it we Bull fans are so loyal to a team that disappoints us on a nightly basis?? I spend countless nights watching Bulls games on the internet and tv and this is what they reward us with? A loss to a team of complete scrubs, most of which should be in the CBA...  

Baseball season couldn't come any sooner for me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

When will he make his team mates better down the stretch???? This is rediculous! How many times this year has he spoiled for us? Learn how to look for your team mates! Your a 9 year vet, you should know better!!!!! 

Better yet when will Bill challenage him to look for the open man down the stretch?????


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FBarley</b>!
> I'd rather be dead than watch this team, they aren't a team, they are a joke



People like you give Bulls fans a bad name, if they win 3 in a row you're telling people how much you love the team, they lose a couple and you say crap like this. 

Real fans stick by their teams and don't say crap about them.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Better yet when will Bill challenage him to look for the open man down the stretch?????


Never. Bill is in bed with his vets (figuratively speaking).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

E-Rob makes a three pointer!

Only it was 5 seconds too late...


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Positives: Both points had decent games, although they committed a few too many turnovers. Both Tyson and Eddy had decent games, and Marshall and E-Rob had solid contributions as well. I think E-Rob's playing time is going up (Hassell's going down).

Negatives: Corie Blount is being seen as a solid contributor by the coaches, while he is playing horribly. I hadn't noticed how bad he was until I saw him out there for so long (this is the first game I've seen since Fizer's injury). Jalen was stinking it up, and no matter what offense and plays we run that work at any point during the game, we go back to Isolation with Jalen at the end of the game.


Really Negative: Cartwright isn't going to get anything from this game - Blount will still be the guy in the game down the stretch and the offense at the end of the game will be feeding Rose and watching him drive into a triple team (where he will have no passing lanes) and try to pass it through a defender or toss up an ugly shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

While I'm on the subject:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xantos</b>!
> When will he make his team mates better down the stretch???? This is rediculous! How many times this year has he spoiled for us? Learn how to look for your team mates! Your a 9 year vet, you should know better!!!!!
> 
> Better yet when will Bill challenage him to look for the open man down the stretch?????


He also makes 11 mill a year. He ain't an all-star, but he sure is an overpaid player.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

No profanity/personal attacks, please . Real fans get very upset. I've watched this team every game this year. I try to stay upbeat. Don't give this real fan GUFF . I hurt, understand?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> While I'm on the subject:


 Thanks for the smile man.....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, let's all just chill 

FBarley's as much a fan as anyone... it's just that the losing blows.

And well, these guys do suck, though it pains me to say it


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm out, it's going to be tought to sleep after this. 

I'll be having dreams of Rose shooting 4-20 every game, Whitney hitting a 2 that counts as a 3, Blount playing long minutes, Rose driving into 3 guys on the opposite team and missing, Crawford slipping instead of hitting a 3, etc....

grrrrrreeeeat


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the smile man.....


Thanks! By far the most appropriate caption I've seen for a Bulls game in a long time :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks! By far the most appropriate caption I've seen for a Bulls game in a long time :laugh:


Indeed. That pretty much describes me lately.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I'm sorry but I'm just about suicidal after this one (figuratively of course). I picked a three game parlay with long odds on the Bulls/Kings/Wizards (moneyline bet). Would've paid 14:1 on a $10 bet. Yep, that's $140 that is not in my pocket that should have been.

Do I have the right to be upset here about the blown call on Whitney's three??!?!?!?! Was that not ridiculous? How do the refs miss a call that important at that juncture of the game? I could MAYBE understand if he was toeing the line, but he was a full step over. Jusat plain pathetic. This officiating crew needs an official league reprimand.

I need something to break right now. These refs seriously blew the game, along with a nice chunk of drinking money!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> I'm sorry but I'm just about suicidal after this one (figuratively of course). I picked a three game parlay with long odds on the Bulls/Kings/Wizards (moneyline bet). Would've paid 14:1 on a $10 bet. Yep, that's $140 that is not in my pocket that should have been.


ouch!

That pretty much sucks


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> I'm sorry but I'm just about suicidal after this one (figuratively of course). I picked a three game parlay with long odds on the Bulls/Kings/Wizards (moneyline bet). Would've paid 14:1 on a $10 bet. Yep, that's $140 that is not in my pocket that should have been.
> 
> Do I have the right to be upset here about the blown call on Whitney's three??!?!?!?! Was that not ridiculous? How do the refs miss a call that important at that juncture of the game? I could MAYBE understand if he was toeing the line, but he was a full step over. Jusat plain pathetic. This officiating crew needs an official league reprimand.
> ...


As a fan, you have to accept that call - it's just part of playing on the road in the NBA. As a fan who had money on the game, you can be as upset as you want as long as it doesn't lead to assault or something - it's not the refs costing you the game, it's the refs taking your money.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rasheed Wallace</b>!
> 
> 
> As a fan, you have to accept that call - it's just part of playing on the road in the NBA. As a fan who had money on the game, you can be as upset as you want as long as it doesn't lead to assault or something.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> 
> 
> As a fan, you have to accept that call - it's just part of playing on the road in the NBA. As a fan who had money on the game, you can be as upset as you want as long as it doesn't lead to assault or something - it's not the refs costing you the game, it's the refs taking your money.


Whats the point of Instant Replay if the refs dont even use it? we won that game. period.


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

From now on Hoiberg can be the guy with the ball at the end of the game. If he's open, he can hit a jump shot; if he's not he'll pass the ball - and he's the only guy who got in the game who managed to not turn the ball over.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

There was no reason to sub Jwill out with 5 minutes left in the game.

He was doing more than playing well---he was LEADING the team.

I think if he had been out there we wouldn't have had a chance to lose, let alone go to over time.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

After tonight...I wouldn't mind some kind of a trade for Eddie Jones, He's alot better in the clutch than Jalen!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> There was no reason to sub Jwill out with 5 minutes left in the game.
> 
> He was doing more than playing well---he was LEADING the team.
> ...


Here come the Jcraw supporters/Jwill haters.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> There was no reason to sub Jwill out with 5 minutes left in the game.
> 
> He was doing more than playing well---he was LEADING the team.
> ...


It is mystifying since Cartwright basically pulled a 180 from the night before in Phoenix. Williams was playing well. And while Jamal's overall game has been steadily improving, he's still shooting alot with minimal results. Over these past two games I believe Crawford was 11 for 30. That's 37% overall.

The only conclusion I can draw is that Cartwright was hoping that Jamal's defensive length might cause Whitney more problems on the perimeter. Either that or Crawford was really being showcased big time. 

Chairman Jerry Reinsdorf, general manager Jerry Krause and coach Bill Cartwright met here Tuesday to discuss trade possibilities and the organization's direction as the Feb. 20 trade deadline approaches and the season perhaps shifts to developmental mode.

If any move is made, team sources indicate third-year guard Jamal Crawford is the most likely candidate to be dealt. Teams still are showing interest in Crawford, who has played well as a starter for the slumping Jay Williams. Crawford, who started again against Denver, entered averaging 10.8 points and 4.6 assists in 10 starts. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...snotes,0,1192612.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> It is mystifying since Cartwright basically pulled a 180 from the night before in Phoenix. Williams was playing well. And while Jamal's overall game has been steadily improving, he's still shooting alot with minimal results. Over these past two games I believe Crawford was 11 for 30. That's 37% overall.
> ...


What's he worth?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

phewww...

I have to admit it that I hate Jalen.... !!! 

Having him in our team is suppose to be an advantage when we are playing the Nuggets... c'mon!!! Juwan Howard is a good player... but Jalen ? he should make a difference in this game. ...

This game was a should win game...

What was on Bill's mind ? ... Eddy and Jay should play more. Bill should play Jay and Jamal together. Jalen in the starting lineup is not helping.... he's FG percentage has been very poor... he also makes poor decision. 

5 - 22 ? how many games have he been having those type of shooting? A LOT !!! We don't need a player like Jalen to put that kind of performance... everybody is capable of doing that... 

Jay and Eddy should be our 1 and 2 scoring option... then Marshall then Jalen.. I don't mind to see our team lose if the cause of losing is our young players, but I can't stand seeing our team lose beacuse of the vet...

This is Eddy's and Tyson's second year... let them play. Especially Eddy, he's been performing well for the last few games. I think it's time for him to start... let alone his rebounding numbers... We got MArshall and Tyson...

as for the PG, JAy should start instead of Jamal... Jamal could start.. but not at the PG spot.. Bill should try to put him in the SG spot and let Rose come off the bench for the next few games.. 

I want to see E-Rob out there... 

Bill should try...

Jay
Jamal
E-Rob
Tyson
Eddy

BTW, tonight TC seems to be having trouble guarding Hilario... Watch out for Hilario... he's going to be a damn good player...

Tyson have to bulk up, and somebody got to teach him how to play in the post.... 

I think I say anything i want to say...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

5 overtime road losses on the season, four in the last 14 games (less than a month). Is this some kind of record for futility?


----------

